# Bait Guy????



## Freedom Won (Apr 23, 2011)

I go out of Pensacola... I'm needing to know what channel to get the bait guy on and where does he sell at? Anyone know?:001_huh:


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Channel 11 about 1 mile east of the pass.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

East of the pass.
He posts when he has bait and when he will be out there. 
Blue bait boat


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

One of the nicest guys you'll meet!!!!


----------



## Paco (May 31, 2015)

Will the bait boat be out in the pass Monday ...june1st?


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm sure he will post. 
But those days of 1 foot seas opener snapper are his bread and butter, so I would expect him being there because that's a whole lot of twenty dollar bills he will be missing out on if he is not there.

If not , bait is very plentiful. 
Very plentiful. Just have to know how and where to catch them...
The "Mass" would be a good start with a sabiki if worse comes to worse


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

different locations??? couldnt find u yesterday?:thumbdown:


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

saw him just south of the mass when headed in yesterday (around noon.)


----------



## Bilbo (May 21, 2014)

He put his cell phone on his facebook page. Iv called him before and hes super nice. 850 516 4238 call and he will tell you what time he will be there and when and where.


----------

